# Post-Auction Adventure "Magic Man"



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Gosh what a cutie. Wishing you the best with him.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I love this little guy!
Can't wait for updates!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh my word! What a sweet face he has. He's so lucky you picked him up. I look forward to hearing much more about him


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

OH HEY!! Looks like I can stalk him on Little Beginnings too!!! ;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He's adorable! Poor guy looks like he had some rough days with a too small halter on him too. 

But before you turn him out with the others, read my story on strangles. It's kind of a long story, but worth it if you don't have to relive it. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/strangles-just-how-bad-long-post-704889/


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww there he is!  Can't wait to see his progress, keep us posted. Such a cutiepie.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness, SUCH a sweet face! Which auction did you go to? I'm going to be trying to head to New Holland for a driving horse sometime in December. 

Make sure that the breast collar is sitting low enough on his chest when you fit him, that may be causing the cough when he pulls forward.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> He's adorable! Poor guy looks like he had some rough days with a too small halter on him too.
> 
> But before you turn him out with the others, read my story on strangles. It's kind of a long story, but worth it if you don't have to relive it.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/strangles-just-how-bad-long-post-704889/


I know, I feel so bad that something so simple was overlooked when it came to a halter being too small. Fortunately it doesn't appear to have impeded the bone growth, just left white hairs 

Thank you for the post, I will be sure to read it. We had a boarder in Maryland who brought a PMU with Strangles in, fortunately he was in QT, but what a miserable experience for everyone.

I'm in no hurry to turn him out with anyone until I know he's clear and healthy. We have separate clothes and shoes when handling Magic and they go into a plastic bag when not in use. He is currently soaking it up in our backyard away from any and all horses, just to be certain. I'm concerned that with the trailer mate being sick (they didn't tell me a diagnosis on her even though I asked... twice) that he may be asymptomatic. 

Vet comes on the 17th and I have to find a creative way to get him to her... Without having to interact with my own horses who are also being seen. Guess I'll have to borrow hubby that day! Again, thank you for the post, I'll go read it!



Mulefeather said:


> Oh my goodness, SUCH a sweet face! Which auction did you go to? I'm going to be trying to head to New Holland for a driving horse sometime in December.
> 
> Make sure that the breast collar is sitting low enough on his chest when you fit him, that may be causing the cough when he pulls forward.


I pulled him out of the Orange County Livestock Auction in Orange, Virginia. I believe the mini's that didn't sell at this particular Auction went to New Holland the very next day. I did hear mumblings about a pretty large group of mini's coming in next week for New Holland. Hubby forbid me from that auction lol. My luck I'd come home with at least two !

I didn't look too closely to where the breast collar sat as I "thought" it looked alright, but given where his neck ties into his chest... He may just need it a smidge lower than my other guys. I'll give that a go next time, thank you!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

What a little Sweetie-Boy! 

The last two pics, he seems to be saying " You DO love me don't you?"

There's a lot of intelligence in those eyes. He's got more of a Shetland head and appears bigger than a mini in your pictures

I really like him!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Ahh he's so cute look at his little face! I want to kiss his nose <3 <3 Adorable.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

walkinthewalk said:


> What a little Sweetie-Boy!
> 
> The last two pics, he seems to be saying " You DO love me don't you?"
> 
> ...


He's just barely over 38" so he's at the very tip-top of a Class B "Mini" or probably more suitable as a VSE (Very Small Equine!)

He has the sweetest eyes of what I believe was already mentioned an "old soul." He's still trying to figure us out. We try and go out for scratches/treats, but have to limit contact for the reasons below. So the last couple of visits have consisted of a wormer tube or a thermometer up his bum... So he's not so sure he wants any of what we're offering at the moment. Although, he is lavished in carrots for approaching us!

~~

He has quite a smoochable nose!!  

Tomorrow will mark two weeks since he came home. I've done my fill of reading up on Strangles and while he poses no outward signs (normal temp. of 99.7*) of it. I've been reading it can take up to three weeks for them to show symptoms. He has an old scab under his jaw and seems to have a little bit of a uniform soft "pouch" that would be in the region of the Mandibular node and downward. Nothing sensitive to the touch. Which makes it suspect to have had it... Or is developing it. Appetite is great and he is far from depressed. He's quite a cheeky/happy guy, so we'll continue to monitor his temperature and symptoms and have his own set of clothes for handling. Already sterilized the harness and pads I used on him (Thank Goodness for biothane!)

The weather has flat out sucked this week, but here's a scruffy picture for you all from today. I'd already changed clothes when I realized a picture would be nice... So I had to suffice for a distance shot and red eyes xD


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

A great update! I hope that scab/soft spot is a "was" and not an "is"

He's so precious. My grandad raised Welsh/Shetlands. Pepper, his stallion, was a solid black Shetland, the mares being Welsh.

Your handsome guy brings back memories of Pepper -- distant memories since I am now older than granddad was, when he was raising the ponies, lol

I was 12 when I used to ride Pepper a few miles to the corner store every Sunday morning because my grandmother said she ran out of milk or bread for breakfast, lollol. He had to have been at least 48".

Your guy has the appearance and headset of someone bigger than 38"  yes, he does look like an old soul - he will probably "talk" once he is comfortable enough


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I saw the first thread on this little guy, so I'm looking forward to seeing more about him!

He's gorgeous and looks happy with his new home.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

He's a cutie! Jingles that he doesn't show any signs of Strangles or other disease. It sounds like he may already be broke to drive---lucky you if he is!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Magic Man from today checking up on us while we're on the desk. He was quite "chatty" to us when we called him over. 










Still remaining fever free! I will say. I've never met a horse so happy to take a wormer lmbo.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll betcha he would make an excellent nursing home or rehab center horse. Except with that winsome face of his, you would play heck getting people to let go of him when his visiting time was up, lollol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He is a real cutie, look forward to seeing him blossom.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

walkinthewalk said:


> I'll betcha he would make an excellent nursing home or rehab center horse. Except with that winsome face of his, you would play heck getting people to let go of him when his visiting time was up, lollol


I think he'd do great on that too! 
His face would make anyone fall in love with him! 
If he comes up missing it's NOT me!!!!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i think he wants to stay in your yard lol!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

KigerQueen said:


> i think he wants to stay in your yard lol!


Better yet, in the house:loveshower:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> Better yet, in the house:loveshower:


Totally agree, look at that face, that is definitely his plan LOL!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

He'll be sleeping in the bed before anyone knows it.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

GMA100 said:


> He'll be sleeping in the bed before anyone knows it.


https://img.posterlounge.co.uk/images/wbig/806273.jpg


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

walkinthewalk said:


> https://img.posterlounge.co.uk/images/wbig/806273.jpg


I love it!!!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

He has been eyeballing the deck stairs lately to come on up!  

I have a small update, but don't come bearing pictures unfortunately. I'll try and get some tomorrow  

He's eating, drinking, and generally a very happy guy. I set up a small fence (12" tops) to see if he'd like to jump in hand the other day. He was more than happy to oblige and did quite well! He's quite a cutie and putting the weight on nicely!

Had a minor panic this morning when he cleared his nostrils and shot a wad of yellow snot from his left nostril, about a tablespoon worth. The other dry as a bone. Called the vet looking for advice on if we should have her come out earlier. She said it was very unlikely to be strangles since it was one nostril and more likely to be allergy related. She didn't feel the need to come earlier than her scheduled date since he had no fever and was "normal" otherwise. Told me to monitor (well continue at this point) his temperature and just keep an eye on him. Just when I start to feel "comfortable" that he doesn't have anything he throws me a curve ball .


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

He could have even picked Shipping Fever at the auction, so by all means take hi temp once a day and watch him for coughing, more snot, and runny eyes.

I have a horse with environmental allergies - one of which is ragweed this time of year.

His snot is either clear or white and he will occasionally get a hacking cough. I wet his hay down.

Damp hay may not be a bad idea for Magic Man, even if he doesn't have allergies. Just a mist over the hay so it isn't so dry, if that is possible


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

It's possible that if it was just one wad of snot and not a streaming mess, that it was a piece of debris that he breathed in. It's good to monitor his pulse and respiration rate as well as temperature daily, it will help you develop a baseline as to what is "normal" for him.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

walkinthewalk said:


> He could have even picked Shipping Fever at the auction, so by all means take hi temp once a day and watch him for coughing, more snot, and runny eyes.
> 
> I have a horse with environmental allergies - one of which is ragweed this time of year.
> 
> ...


I heard mumblings that they had this from a couple of the other guys hanging around the miniature pen. I will definitely approach the damp hay for him and hope it helps  

Good news from the vet yesterday. Took his vaccines like a champ and the vet did an eval. She pegged him (visually) as younger based on those cute little ears and his high pitch neigh. Checking out his teeth she suggested he was 12-15 years old, so not nearly as aged as I thought. Will need his teeth done, which she didn't have time for (and it wasn't scheduled).

I explained his cough and offered to hook him up to the harness to show her. She explained that a horse with a heavy parasite infestation it wasn't uncommon to make its way to the lungs (round worms per her remark). I have a horrible habit of not asking for more information so I just said "Ok" and she said it would eventually dissipate. I explained he'd already been on the Powerpac and she was pleased with that. She felt comfortable in saying he could go out with the other guys and just monitor them. Trailering seemed to flare up his cough, but it's a very dry cough, almost sounds like a human cough. She instructed a 250# Strongid dose and another in 10 days and go from there. She did a chiro/adjustment on my mare and returns in two weeks and she wants to see him again to check on him. 



I turned him out in the rear pasture after she gave him the thumbs up. I turned him out in the rear pasture of my folks place. I wonder how long it has been since he's been able to explore an area so vast. He literally took off running... Just to run. No destination, just run. He got into a little bit of a coughing fit over it, but it didn't stop him. Whenever I go over to feed he comes running. It's satisfying to see him so visibly happy. 



Here's a picture from the other day where he was helping me "test fit" my costume for Coal this weekend.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

So glad he is doing well! And I love that first run when they're feeling good and happy after a long time - brings a tear to your eye  

And that little shirt collar - I am DEAD from cute!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

​What a great update!

Regarding the lingering dry cough:

Does your vet/chiro happen to know any Chinese medicine?

My chiro is a DVM who took the Hollistic route. She is studying for her Masters in some type of Chinese medicine that involves manipulation of the body beyond chiropractics and acupuncture.

Her bottom line with my allergy horse and his periodic dry coughing, was that "his lungs were full of crap", even though he had been examined by the traditional vet on several occasions.

She did some sort of manipulation on Rusty's chest cavity (which that cranky horse actually enjoyed), and she put him on a prescription herbal product by Dr. Xie, called "phlegm Fat". It has worked miracles.

Magic Man is as cute and intelligent looking as ever ---- which room in the house have you finished for him for the winter:mylittlepony::loveshower:


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

He has the cutest face ever  

I'll ask about the Chinese Medicine. She felt that he had a potential parasite manifestation that moved to his lungs that caused the cough. It has sense dissipated with more activity, less dry lot and more pasture. We did worm with Strongid as requested. He's not packing on the pounds like I would like and will likely will have his teeth floated in the next week when the vet comes out again. She said he would have been fine until the Spring, but I really don't want him getting sucker punched in the cold weather. 

We've started wetting hay which seems to have helped with the coughs. I'll look into the "phlegm fat" and see what I can find and share it with my vet. I appreciate the incite! 

Just got back from a vacation planned/booked almost a year ago and of course had to go give all the little guys scratches... So an updated picture of the little guy. 

Coat is starting to get some luster to it and his mane/tail is growing out


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Some pictures from today as he came in with the group for breakfast. Drabby coat is finally getting luster and his mane/tail is growing out. Still not an "accepted" member of the herd, but he's fine with that as long as he gets his own scratches.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

You will get wore out listening to me repeat "how cute he is". But he is such a huggie looking fella

He has "Duke eyes".

My Duke (my avatar) had those very expressive eyes. He was an extremely intuitive horse. I think in pictures and he had an uncanny ability to understand a lot. We communicated on another level more than I ever have with another horse.

I'll bet Magic is like that.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I second "he is just soo cute" and I can see the luster in his coat. Good Job!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I have been giving him some time to enjoy himself being a horse with the group. They're slowly allowing him to share in their hay pile and soon enough he'll find himself with a new job  

I don't think he'll tire of being told he's a cute boy, I'm sure to share them with him  

Here are some from today. I can't wait 'til he gets that awkward hair do grown out!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

There are no bad pictures of him! His whole little person is so expressive. But I have to say, the next to the last, where he is sideways with his head turned to you is gorgeous

He is a very special little guy

I've said this before --- he wants to speak --- it's in his eyes and his body language


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

He truly is and he is genuinely curious of people, but isn't quite convinced we aren't here to eat him just yet. 

My new BO was excited to see I brought him to the barn to drive (which he was a rock star). She went in to see him and he immediately turned and walked off, which is a pretty standard response for him at times. So she continued to follow him and cut him off as he tried to "escape." Once he accepted the fact she wasn't stopping, she gave him a good rub on the shoulders/withers which he absolutely adored. Loose upper lip and all. She performed this gesture a handful of times and while he offered to walk away each time, he didn't go nearly as far each time. I believe he genuinely wants to trust people and be approachable, but he's still stand offish. 

Drove Sierra and Magic Man today. Drove Sierra first and had Magic run alongside us in the arena in full harness (exc. bridle) So after Sierra started to tucker out I hooked up Magic. Patient and quiet as I hooked him up and pretty much wasn't phased. So I get read to get in the cart and my friend hands me some bells to put on the saddle (after desensitizing of course). I turn to grab the bells, without reins in hand and next thing I hear is her "Uh, urgh..." and I turn around. Magic is walking away with the cart and Sierra tied to it. He wasn't in a hurry or phased, he just sauntered around the ring for a quarter of it before I got my hands on him. Getting ribbed by my friend for doing that as well 

I'm impressed and very happy with him. He's generally quiet in the shafts and only has moments of "wiggling" where the shafts stop him. We got to do a little trotting (YAY!), but we really need to focus on steering... Which he isn't super savvy on, but honest enough to give it his all.We plan to try the collar next time we drive. His cough is diminishing impressively, but it's still there. That dry "man" cough as we call it. He coughed twice in harness, entirely random to boot. No throat "clicks" like he has been doing, so he's quite a mystery about this whole cough/throat click.


Magic says 'Hi!'


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

An early Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to the forum !


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

What a sweetie! I love his winter fluff.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Too cute. I also love his fluff.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

As usual, he is too cute for words!

Magic would make a great Christmas card


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I follow the MINI MAFIA on FB and he looks like he needs to be a Mafia Member. How cute is that pic?!


----------

